# BIG Pattern CHANGE



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Just thought i post my top story forecast here. Sorry i havent posted in a while



> PRESS RELEASE : EXTREME COLD, BLIZZARDS, ACTIVE TRACK
> 
> Updated : 12/10/08 3:20 PM
> Snow-day.org - Now that we have gotten Winter Storm Cameron out of our way, we will having sorta a lull period with the exception of the Eastern United States this week. A Nor' Easter is currently developing over the extreme Southeastern Coast and is producing quite a bit of Severe Storm and Flooding to the much needed drought areas. This storm system will then move northeast and may actually produce some snowfall from Central and Northern Alabama to Maine with this entire storm. Heavy snow is forecasted with this system over Pennsylvania , and much of the Western Mid Atlantic and Northern as well as the new England Region. In fact, quite a bit of wind should be involved with this storm system producing near white out conditions. Areas of Eastern and Southeastern Texas as well as Mississippi will be receiving a fairly substantial winter storm tonight through Thursday across that area. Currently Winter Storm Warnings in in effect for parts of Mississippi with the forecasted amounts of near 2-5" of total snowfall with the transition later tongiht from rain to a mix then to snow through tomorrow morning. This is a rare event for areas this far south so please review your Winter Weather Safety Guidlines, School Cancelations may be received later on tonight For most of the Country will remain in a quiet period before things go down hill for the entire Central and Western Conus of the United States next week. Models for weeks have been developing a MAJOR, AND I MEAN MAJOR PATTERN CHANGE to MUCH colder temperatures for the Entire Central Plains and Western United States. This pattern change begins this Saturday starting over the Pacific Northwest and brings in a low pressure system and along with that much colder air along with Snow/Rain for Seattle regions and heavy mountain snowfall with snowfall levels lowering in the mountains. This pattern change then will expand south and east into the Central plains through Sunday. Models have been diverging on a Significant Blizzard type event over Western North Dakota and Central and Northern Minnesota this coming Sunday through Monday. The heaviest snow so far from the GFS model stretches as far south as Minneapolis of around 3" of snowfall. As you further north the snowfall rate increases to over 6-15" of snowfall over most of North Dakota and Northern Minnesota as well as parts of Northern South Dakota. Models have been depicting very strong winds and will most likely produce Blizzard Conditions over this area. This is an extremely dangerous event, combined with strong Blizzard like conditions and heavy snow as well as temperatures in the teens and single digits for highs, could be a dangerous situation with frost bite extremely likely. There appears to be a looming threat for a Significant over running Ice/Snowstorm threat over portions of Missouri into Illinois Monday-Tuesday across thsoe regions. Please stay tuned as this could turn into a MAJOR ICE STORM event! As we head towards. The trough will continue to spread very cold air over the rest of the Central US and will get as far east as the Ohio valley and Great lakes. As we head towards later next week, a Winter Storm System maybe evolving over the Central United States region, but at this point, details are sketchy regarding this storm system since it is nearly a week away.


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

later this week and clear til tuesday temps in the mid 40's and low 50's into next week. we'll see what happens i guess.


----------

